# Somerville posts?



## nikki (Apr 14, 2011)

Very few post last few months and haven't heard of any catches. A friend used same worm for 2 days with only 1 small cat. With warming waters and level 2 ft above normal, I was looking forward to a great week for whites/crappie to turn on but as of this morn the lake is rising 1/2" an hour. June bugs for channels may be the recipe.


----------



## Capt sharky (Feb 22, 2012)

It sucks water to high


----------



## tufffish (May 11, 2006)

don't ever complain about the water. just remember the last few years when there was no water anywhere. west texas is still hoping for more water.


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

NO fish for me, but always enjoy the day on the water.


----------



## Spec Chaser (Jul 7, 2006)

We fished below the spillway last Friday and there were a lot of nice size whites and a fair number of hybrids were caught. Many of the hybrids we caught were undersized around 17-17 1/2", but it was fun to get those big thump on the end of your line when those thing hit.

Overall, it was a nice day of fishing and was really crowded. There were some guys casting nets there at the pier point and were catching some nice whites and hybrids and were stringing them. I finally saw enough and game wardens show up pretty soon after, if you know what I mean. Talked to one of the game wardens afterward and told me that she watched them for a little while and didn't see anything illegal.

The other thing too was people were leaving all sorts of trash down there. I just don't understand why people don't have the courtesy to just take their trash up when they leave. It can't be any heavier than when they brought them down. It should be lighter! Again, it just me.

I noticed that the gate at the spillway is now closed this morning. Don't know when it was shut down.


----------



## 4x4Active (Mar 8, 2014)

Go to the spillway . There are pretty big stripe and hybrid there. Tons of "trash" fish. Decent white. Was there yesterday. So did the game wardens. Glad they showed up. Few dozen undersize fish on the back of the GW truck.

Its really....really crowded. Most of them cant aim which is the ******* part of the spillway when its crowded.

I went to Rocky Creed afterward for maybe some peaceful wade fishing. Man the water is really high but tons of bait out there.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Anybody actually catching fish IN the lake?


----------



## chronotrigger (Dec 18, 2008)

*trash*



Spec Chaser said:


> The other thing too was people were leaving all sorts of trash down there. I just don't understand why people don't have the courtesy to just take their trash up when they leave. It can't be any heavier than when they brought them down. It should be lighter! Again, it just me.


It's not just you. Nothing trashier than littering! It's unfortunate that areas like that attract that sort............. Thanks for the report. Crappie fishing has been tough. I hope those gates stay closed.


----------



## Quackerbox (Feb 6, 2006)

chronotrigger said:


> It's not just you. Nothing trashier than littering! It's unfortunate that areas like that attract that sort............. Thanks for the report. Crappie fishing has been tough. I hope those gates stay closed.


They closed the gates?


----------



## kickingback (Dec 20, 2013)

Somerville dam is a free for all. I have never seen more rude people in all my life than the ones that go to the spillway! They are selfish and trash the place. They push into your fishing spot where ever you go and start catching. Just plain rude. I NEVER go to the spillway anymore! They can have it!
As for the lake, I have been catching crappie and cats on the lake. I don't post in this forum that much anymore because I had a run in with a big mouth on this site. He is gone now but I don't find that much info here on Somerville. Look for other "Texas" fishing forums and you will find more info.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

kickingback said:


> .....
> As for the lake, I have been catching crappie and cats on the lake. I don't post in this forum that much anymore because I had a run in with a big mouth on this site. He is gone now but I don't find that much info here on Somerville. Look for other "Texas" fishing forums and you will find more info.


I'm sorry to hear you had a run in with a "big mouth" on this site, but, the fact is they are everywhere. If he is gone, why don't you post now? Seems it would be better to share your knowledge rather than direct traffic to other sites.


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

I went out Friday on the lake, and didn't even get a bite. I did have a GW ask if I caught anything and made sure I had my life jacket. He told me they are catching them at the spillway, but way crowded. I'll pass on that. I had fun just on my boat out there.


----------

